# Knee Surgery-Need Prayer.



## Dennis Phillips (Dec 2, 2006)

I just found out from a MRI that I have a torn maniscus,what ever that is.Could ya'll pray that the doctors can fix it before I go to the Philippines.Either way I'm going because I believe God has called me to go.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I had a torn meniscus for 4 weeks. I was limping around the whole time. 

After I finally had surgery, I was walking better the next day.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Dennis, I tore my miniscus getting down off a ladder in my house. I put up with it for about a year and a half until I couldn't coach and play basketball with my kids like I used to. My buddy, Dr. Don Stafford had a MRI done that showed the tear and when he scheduled surgery, he found more cartlidge damage and bone spurs. I had the surgery at age forty-two and two years later it's 95% recovered and I feel great. 

I'm sure your're real nervous and anxiety is setting in, but relax and everything will be fine. We have the best orthopods in the country in Houston.


----------



## Eric H (May 16, 2007)

Dennis,i Had Torn Meniscus On Both Knees And With A Little Physical Therapy You Will Be Doing Great It Should Not Stop You From Doing Anything You Want Just Don't Over Do It. Good Luck


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

After the surgery, follow the pain med instructions to the letter. you will feel like you do not need them anymore but you will soon find out that you did! Also drink alot of water and eat alot of fiberous foods. The meds will costipate you and cause all sorts of problems. Good luck


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Dennis Phillips said:


> I just found out from a MRI that I have a torn maniscus,what ever that is.Could ya'll pray that the doctors can fix it before I go to the Philippines.Either way I'm going because I believe God has called me to go.


Your faith will keep you. God can work a miracle through His healing touch. He also can work a miracle through the power and touch of a surgeon. The choice always is up to Him.

Heavenly Father,

In the name of Jesus I come before your throne of grace, and ask for your touch on behalf of Dennis. He desires that your will and your work be done in the Philippines. He also desires your will in his life - mental, spiritual, and physical.

Visit with Dennis and let your peace flow into his spirit, and let your healing power flow into his body. Let your perfect love cast out fear. Clearly show him your will.

Let the power of the blood of Jesus sustain Dennis on his trip to the Philippines. Let your life-giving miracles be active in his life. Let souls be won to you through the preaching of Jesus Christ, the author and finisher of our faith. Bind satan and his demons from preventing the spread of the gospel in the Philippines. Let your Spirit be a wall of fire around Dennis and everyone with him on the journey. Be their protection, their defense, and their strong tower.

In the precious name of Jesus my Savior I pray. Amen.


----------



## Dennis Phillips (Dec 2, 2006)

Thank You all for your Prayers.It means so much to me because I believe in the POWER of PRAYER.


----------

